# bow experts...



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I have actually never shot at a target from a climbing stand, so sorry for the dumb question... from about 15-20 ft in a tree, shooting at a deer or target, about 20 yards from the base of the tree... will the arrow shoot a little high or low in normal conditions... I have shot deer and it seems to be a little higher than my aiming point. Just wondering if yall could help me out' for those of you that have shot targets like this before.. tommy 261


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

There are a lot of factors that come into play. First off when shooting down gravity doesn't come into play as much as when you are shooting level. So if you have a little drop at 20 yards shooting level that would account for hitting a little high when shooting down. Also you have to draw and get your anchor like you are shooting level, then bend at the waist while holding your anchor. If you just draw downwards towards the target/deer and come to anchor you will shoot high as the general rule. That is why it is important to practice from the same elevation as you plan to hunt. If you can, even practice from you actual stand at spots where you would expect to make a shot on a deer. Hope this helps you out.

BTW the water tank is working great!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have read lots of different articles about the physics, body position, and all that....I will just say that bountyhunter gave great advice. Try and practice from as realistic a situation as possible. 

Most people, including me, tend to shoot high when shooting from an elevated stand. A little higher point of impact is fine, because the exit will be lower of course.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

i agree...you should pratice how you plan to hunt. i mainly hunt from a pop-up blind while sitting in a chair. i do 85% of my practicing at home from a chair. i also practice shooting from my knees everyonce in a while. you never know. i might see a big one walking to the blind and i might have to crouch down and shoot under something. i mainly did it because i wanted to be prepared for anything, that way it wont feel akward if i ever have to do it.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> There are a lot of factors that come into play. First off when shooting down gravity doesn't come into play as much as when you are shooting level. So if you have a little drop at 20 yards shooting level that would account for hitting a little high when shooting down. Also you have to draw and get your anchor like you are shooting level, then bend at the waist while holding your anchor. If you just draw downwards towards the target/deer and come to anchor you will shoot high as the general rule. That is why it is important to practice from the same elevation as you plan to hunt. If you can, even practice from you actual stand at spots where you would expect to make a shot on a deer. Hope this helps you out.


X2
Shooting up or down your impact will be a little higher.....


----------

